
Show HN: Dovecot IMAP Server Scripting with Mruby - matsumotory
https://github.com/matsumotory/dovecot-mruby-plugin
======
matsumotory
dovecot included dovecot-mruby-plugin is a programmable IMAP/POP server
scripting with mruby like ngx_mruby for nginx, mod_mruby for apache httpd and
trusterd for HTTP/2 mruby Web server. Also pmilter is a programmable Milter
server scripting with mruby for SMTP server like IMAP command register and pre
or post command hook using mruby.

